# Neon sign !!



## Vettecor (Feb 11, 2012)

We might as well put up a neon sign in my front yard for EVERY stray, wild, feral cat. Number 3 has just come into our lives a few days ago.

She showed up a few nights ago crying, hungry, and starving for attention.
She found the right family to help with all of her needs.

Number 2, Double, who came into our lives a few months ago is going to the vets this Friday to have his "chestnuts" removed. I promise we will NOT roast them on an open fire.

Its nice to finally have a female for a change. The other 3 cats are all males.

Will keep you guys informed on our progress with the latest addition and how Double did on his vet visit.

Larry


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, they can sense a soft heart. Welcome to the family Number 3 (does she have a name yet?) and bye-bye to the chestnuts.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for taking care of those cats. You are making their lives better. I agree with the poster above, cats seem to sense kind people.


----------



## Vettecor (Feb 11, 2012)

We named her Zelda. So we have Zamba, Zeke, Double, and Zelda. 

A rose between 3 thorns- (the 3 males).


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm glad Zelda found you. Our cat Emily found us last June.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

They must communicate with each other somehow because my yard has also become the stray cat gathering place.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its so wonderful to read about people who have compassion on abandoned kitties. You are great. FYI, there no turning off that neon sign... your pegged for life...


----------

